# question about Levothyroxine



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a question about Levothyroxine. I started taking it in December about 8 weeks or so ago. Slowly I have been getting itchier and itchier. I have severe allergies...i am allergic to every plant, tree, animal known to man. I also have salicylate sensitivity but don't follow the diet for it. I read online that it's possible that people with tree and plant allergies may have problems with Levothyroxine because it has tree and plant fillers. When I say I'm itchy I'm scratching my skin raw and I'm starting to get hives. Is it possible to be allergic to it? I actually stopped taking the Levothyroxine 2 days ago to see if my itching subsides. I'm at my worse now but I don't know if it's because my body is detoxing from it or not. I know I should call the doc but it's the weekend so they are closed.

Advise? Is it possible it's even related to taking this or do I need to go in another direction?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nyer_at_hrt said:


> I have a question about Levothyroxine. I started taking it in December about 8 weeks or so ago. Slowly I have been getting itchier and itchier. I have severe allergies...i am allergic to every plant, tree, animal known to man. I also have salicylate sensitivity but don't follow the diet for it. I read online that it's possible that people with tree and plant allergies may have problems with Levothyroxine because it has tree and plant fillers. When I say I'm itchy I'm scratching my skin raw and I'm starting to get hives. Is it possible to be allergic to it? I actually stopped taking the Levothyroxine 2 days ago to see if my itching subsides. I'm at my worse now but I don't know if it's because my body is detoxing from it or not. I know I should call the doc but it's the weekend so they are closed.
> 
> Advise? Is it possible it's even related to taking this or do I need to go in another direction?


Absolutely, you could be allergic to the filler. It depends on your dose amount as to what filler and dye might be in it. As I understand it, the 50 mcg. tab does not cause allergic reactions in the "majority" of patients. So, look into that.

Have you taken a Benadryl??? If you do, be careful to see if it is contraindicated to anything else you are taking. Us thyroid folks are weird and you never know what might cause an allergic reaction.

Everything happens on the weekend. Do call your doc first thing Monday, I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers that you feel better and let us know.

You were wise to stop the med under these special circumstances.


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

i spoke to my doctor who said it was fine to go off the Levothyroxine and see if the hives subside. he said it's rare to have a reaction and it could be a coincidence. if the hives go away then he switched me to synthroid(name brand, no generic) i am going to make an appt with an allergist and have myself retested since i have a huge history of allergies. i also spoke with the pharmacist and she said if i'm reacting to something it's most likely the dyes in the pill. she also said i will then react also to synthroid as it has the same dyes. so time will tell. these hives are worse than i've had in the past. oh well....*[email protected]! happens


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nyer_at_hrt said:


> i spoke to my doctor who said it was fine to go off the Levothyroxine and see if the hives subside. he said it's rare to have a reaction and it could be a coincidence. if the hives go away then he switched me to synthroid(name brand, no generic) i am going to make an appt with an allergist and have myself retested since i have a huge history of allergies. i also spoke with the pharmacist and she said if i'm reacting to something it's most likely the dyes in the pill. she also said i will then react also to synthroid as it has the same dyes. so time will tell. these hives are worse than i've had in the past. oh well....*[email protected]! happens


As far as I know, 50 mcg. of Levoxyl and Synthroid do not have dyes. That would be name brand, not generic.

Please let us know and I sure hope you feel better. Not fun to have hives.


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

so i went back on my synthroid about 5 days ago. I'm pretty sure i have a problem with it but am going to wait another month. i started getting itchy again and have seen some small hives. but it took 2 months before to get the full effect. but i'm not 100% sure it's not also hormonal since it all happened around a certain time in the month  (i'm female, we hate that stuff)

BUT i did notice something and maybe it is related and maybe it isn't. I have not been diagnosed as hypo as my latest results were not(i have to get numbers when i go next time) but when i went off the synthroid i noticed my heart rate went up. i could feel it beating faster. i would be fine then i could feel it beat faster then it would be fine again. i haven't noticed it as much since being on the synthroid. oh and i did notice i was much much more tired off. 
oh well...i have a new ultrasound in april for my nodule and a follow-up the next week...so i will keep on keeping on


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nyer_at_hrt said:


> so i went back on my synthroid about 5 days ago. I'm pretty sure i have a problem with it but am going to wait another month. i started getting itchy again and have seen some small hives. but it took 2 months before to get the full effect. but i'm not 100% sure it's not also hormonal since it all happened around a certain time in the month  (i'm female, we hate that stuff)
> 
> BUT i did notice something and maybe it is related and maybe it isn't. I have not been diagnosed as hypo as my latest results were not(i have to get numbers when i go next time) but when i went off the synthroid i noticed my heart rate went up. i could feel it beating faster. i would be fine then i could feel it beat faster then it would be fine again. i haven't noticed it as much since being on the synthroid. oh and i did notice i was much much more tired off.
> oh well...i have a new ultrasound in april for my nodule and a follow-up the next week...so i will keep on keeping on


It is true; arrhythmia can be caused by hyper or hypo. So, taking your meds can aid in calming the heart. Hope you continue to do better with the Synthroid but if not, don't hesitate to ask to try something else.


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

ohhh i have another question...about a week after going off synthroid i got what im guessing is the worst heartburn of my life. i'm only 35 so i highly doubt it was heart problems. it felt like someone tightening a belt across my chest and it would tighten and tighten and then go away and the pain ran into my back.. then a couple minutes later start again. and it did it everynight at the same time...lasted an hour or so then go away. i popped antacids to see if that would help and usually after rantidine (several) it went away.

the reason i don't think it was anything else is i was able to breath, i didn't have cold sweats etc.

has anyone ever had this?

it was crazy...it's gone now...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nyer_at_hrt said:


> ohhh i have another question...about a week after going off synthroid i got what im guessing is the worst heartburn of my life. i'm only 35 so i highly doubt it was heart problems. it felt like someone tightening a belt across my chest and it would tighten and tighten and then go away and the pain ran into my back.. then a couple minutes later start again. and it did it everynight at the same time...lasted an hour or so then go away. i popped antacids to see if that would help and usually after rantidine (several) it went away.
> 
> the reason i don't think it was anything else is i was able to breath, i didn't have cold sweats etc.
> 
> ...


It sounds like acid reflux to me and that is co-occurring to thyroid disease for many. However, I think you should discuss this with your doctor.

Hope you feel better today?


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

oh definitely plan on asking the doc about it. i've only had the kinda heartburn where you feel like ewwwwww it just feels icky but no pain. pop a tums and ur good to go...hahahahh...ahhhhh the joys of getting older


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nyer_at_hrt said:


> oh definitely plan on asking the doc about it. i've only had the kinda heartburn where you feel like ewwwwww it just feels icky but no pain. pop a tums and ur good to go...hahahahh...ahhhhh the joys of getting older


The joys of having thyroid disease!! How old is old? I am 67. I think 97 is old. Ha, ha!:anim_63:


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

i said older not oldddddddd....hahahaha..i don't think 67 is old...you are the same age as my old...errrrrr....dad....:anim_63:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nyer_at_hrt said:


> i said older not oldddddddd....hahahaha..i don't think 67 is old...you are the same age as my old...errrrrr....dad....:anim_63:


ROLF Ah, ah, ha!!


----------

